# Solved: RegCure?????



## chuck-HD

Hi, I went to a page by McAfee. They had a free download of 
RegCure. It, from what it says does some pretty good stuff.
I don't know whether to download it or not. Has anyone heard of it, and if it's worth the download. chuck.


----------



## flavallee

RegCure is NOT free. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chuck-HD

I must have misunderstood. I thought it said for a limited time
it was free. Thanks. chuck.


----------



## flavallee

Give it a try if you want, but you'll likely found out that it's not fully-functional unless you purchase it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MarjAZ

I tried this free download (demo) and found it to be rather interesting. However, when I went to purchase it, I could not get up the screen to do so. I also found in Google the reference to McAfee as being a place to purchase it. Well, I went to the "real" McAfee site and they make no mention of selling RegCure. I even emailed RegCure to ask how I go about purchasing their product. Have heard nothing back. Found another reference to RegCure in Google and was promptly told that AOL had just discovered and wiped out a virus (a Trojan!). I'm beginning to think we should stay away from RegCure no matter how good it sounds. I am going to forget about it and go in another direction.


----------



## chuck-HD

Thanks for the information about REG-CURE. I kept the address to it, but i think now i'll get rid of it. Thanks.
chuck.


----------



## Ushi Deshi

Hi guys,

Not so long ago I've received a special offer
on the net from SpySheriff,... Your computer has been infected...
No way 'osey. I won't fall it that scam!
Even if McAfee detected it and later could delete doing a scan in Safe Mode,
I still had problems with the desktop. I couldn't reset any background .BMP image
and the icon text background were no longer transparent.

I then had to do some clean up MANUALLY in the registry. Things later came back to normal.

I then saw a special offer about RegCure + XoftSpySE Anti-Spyware for 29.90$.
I've downloaded the RegCure demo and later decided to order a license on their
website. What the heck! 

I've filled all the information and was then redirected to Clickbank's website
so I could proceed with the payement. No error messages were displayed during
the whole process, so I presumed it went through. I usually deal with Paypal, as they always
send a receipt + a confirmation to keep for my records. I also always get the product
I've ordered in a very short delay. (Either by email- Activation code/ or by post mail-books...) 

But this time, I never got any email confirmation from Clickbank, nor did I received anything from RegCure afterwards.
I then decided to contact both Clickbank and RegCure to find out more what happened with my order.
The only feedback I've got so far was from RegCure saying that their
support team had received my email and that it will be answered in the order (number 98645X....)it was received.
Please do not reply to this email! Weird stuff... As far as I'm concerned, I believe I'll keep doing my Registry
cleanup MANUALLY. (cmd-->Regedit...) This way, as always, I believe I'll be able to keep a better track on the changes 
I've made on my system. The ad on their website sure looks great, but I don't really trust these guys. :down:


----------



## carolm0108

I have had regcure for a month they claim to fix problems but in effect they don't I had downloaded it from Mcaffee and paid the obligitory 20 bucks it told me I had 200 or so problems and then supposedly fixed them While i will admit it fixed some they did not fix anything that actually matters. I had some path file errors and every time I scan with regcure it shows them and fixes them but if I immediately rescan the problems are still there SAVE YOUR MONEY I found nothing useful from buying it


----------



## blake850

Out of sheer frustration with Microsft help I purchased RegCure
Complete waste of time and money,did not fix my problem and have as yet to reply to my complaint. SCAM


----------



## andyman35

If you want a safe,totally free reg cleaner/system optimizer I recommend Advanced WindowsCare:

http://www.iobit.com/AdvancedWindowsCarePersonal/index.html


----------



## Gel

I bought the RegCure and had some problems with errors. I uninstalled it and then reinstalled and it came back saying that I had too many licenses on my computer and to contact Customer Support. I did and three days later have had no reply! I'm trying to get my money back but it's slow on their end..will probably have to go through my credit card company....i am not impressed.


----------



## Juggernaught

I tried RegCure but found to be not so good especially for $30  . I am now using WinCleaner OneClick. It is also $30 but it does way more and it really did clean a lot of registry problems and it freed up over 886 Megs of Disk space. Now my computer starts up faster and I notice that it is more responsive. I would recommend this to anyone that is considering RegCure. Just do a search on google for WinCleaner OneClick and it will show up. :up:


----------



## WhitPhil

Yup.

Any organization that can build a Memory optimizer that optimizes (defrags: that is architecturally impossible) and frees ram to make systems run faster, *must* build an awesome Registry Cleaner that never, ever causes problems.

(read, *not!*)


----------



## chuck-HD

Thanks for your reply. That's interesting I'll have to look. Thanks 
chuck.

In response to juggernaught.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi chuck-HD how you doing?
Reference to WinCleaner one click..make sure you check out the program carefully.
Any program promising a one click fix..one click fixes all..Id be very cautious.
WhitPhil #13 posts says it all.


----------



## WhitPhil

chuck-HD said:


> Thanks for your reply. That's interesting I'll have to look. Thanks
> chuck.
> 
> In response to juggernaught.


Note that this poster signed up today and only has one post. This certainly looks like drive by Advertising.


----------



## chuck-HD

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi chuck-HD how you doing?
> Reference to WinCleaner one click..make sure you check out the program carefully.
> Any program promising a one click fix..one click fixes all..Id be very cautious.
> WhitPhil #13 posts says it all.


Hi blues_harp28. I had to do a system recovery operation which according to the computer will restore everything back to factory presets.
It did but I found something missing and don't know how to retrieve it. It's Lightscribe. I have everything but the scribing 
process itself. Any idea of how to get it back? System restore won't work. I've tried to restore to two different dates that should be okay, but it says it can't restore to them try again. Any suggestions.
Good to hear from ya blues_harp.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi restoring back to factory presets will remove all that you have installed since and your restore dates.
Lightscribe..is that label design and printing?
Try uninstall all referencies to Lightscribe and then reinstall.

[just checked your photo..and I thought my beard needed a trim.  ]


----------



## chuck-HD

Thanks blues_harp28. I'll try it.
I used to get a beard trim when i got a hair cut. Then I just figured-------why?
Take Care,
Chuck.


----------



## AtWhitsEnd

Hello chuck-HD, Well its been a few days since your last post, and I hope you've worked everything out. I wanted to comment on blues_harp28 said about using system restore.
It has been my experience, by experience I mean that I've been taking apart and putting back together home pc's since they pretty much became available. I've been bashing my head against the software wall since I was 16. Having 2 technology illiterate parents meant figure it out yourself or live with it the way it is. I don't know about you, but for me, that is not possible. All I'm saying is I'm basically a "Shade tree IT guy". 
My experience with system restore is that it doesn't actually remove the programs. If you look into the program files folder, you'll find most if not all of the programs you had on your computer, but from the start menu you'll only be able to see what was installed prior to the system restore date. 
Another curious detail I've noticed, not really sure if its just some freak occurence or not but I want to share it with you. The computer I'm on right now I did a system restore because I was too lazy to just do a clean install. (Having just Installed about a week ago.) I've noticed that the programs that were installed after the system restore point that I chose, were indeed listed in the program files folder, but the executables are nowhere to be found. Strange days indeed. 
I honestly recommend that you investigate alternate ways of getting your info off the hard drive. Some program that will let you boot from their cd and be able to maybe back up the info and do a clean install of your OS and restore from the back up.
As for me, format and start fresh. I just can't decide if I want to go 64 bit and deal with the no 64 bit drivers, or stick with the norm and just deal with the apps that aren't quite Vista friendly. Thank God all I do is game.


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi AtWhitsEnd and welcome to TSG.


----------



## chuck-HD

AtWhitsEnd said:


> Hello chuck-HD, Well its been a few days since your last post, and I hope you've worked everything out. I wanted to comment on blues_harp28 said about using system restore.
> It has been my experience, by experience I mean that I've been taking apart and putting back together home pc's since they pretty much became available. I've been bashing my head against the software wall since I was 16. Having 2 technology illiterate parents meant figure it out yourself or live with it the way it is. I don't know about you, but for me, that is not possible. All I'm saying is I'm basically a "Shade tree IT guy".
> My experience with system restore is that it doesn't actually remove the programs. If you look into the program files folder, you'll find most if not all of the programs you had on your computer, but from the start menu you'll only be able to see what was installed prior to the system restore date.
> Another curious detail I've noticed, not really sure if its just some freak occurence or not but I want to share it with you. The computer I'm on right now I did a system restore because I was too lazy to just do a clean install. (Having just Installed about a week ago.) I've noticed that the programs that were installed after the system restore point that I chose, were indeed listed in the program files folder, but the executables are nowhere to be found. Strange days indeed.
> I honestly recommend that you investigate alternate ways of getting your info off the hard drive. Some program that will let you boot from their cd and be able to maybe back up the info and do a clean install of your OS and restore from the back up.
> As for me, format and start fresh. I just can't decide if I want to go 64 bit and deal with the no 64 bit drivers, or stick with the norm and just deal with the apps that aren't quite Vista friendly. Thank God all I do is game.


Hi, I'm not sure what to do. It seems everytime I toych something, something goes wrong. I'm not very educated on
computer technical things. I wouldn't venture it to what you were saying. Yesterday I wanted to burn a CD and i thought i was doing it right, but everytme i went to burn it, it said it couldn't do it and my machine froze up. So, I should change my username to Baffled.
Chuck.


----------



## chuck-HD

AtWhitsEnd said:


> Hello chuck-HD, Well its been a few days since your last post, and I hope you've worked everything out. I wanted to comment on blues_harp28 said about using system restore.
> It has been my experience, by experience I mean that I've been taking apart and putting back together home pc's since they pretty much became available. I've been bashing my head against the software wall since I was 16. Having 2 technology illiterate parents meant figure it out yourself or live with it the way it is. I don't know about you, but for me, that is not possible. All I'm saying is I'm basically a "Shade tree IT guy".
> My experience with system restore is that it doesn't actually remove the programs. If you look into the program files folder, you'll find most if not all of the programs you had on your computer, but from the start menu you'll only be able to see what was installed prior to the system restore date.
> Another curious detail I've noticed, not really sure if its just some freak occurence or not but I want to share it with you. The computer I'm on right now I did a system restore because I was too lazy to just do a clean install. (Having just Installed about a week ago.) I've noticed that the programs that were installed after the system restore point that I chose, were indeed listed in the program files folder, but the executables are nowhere to be found. Strange days indeed.
> I honestly recommend that you investigate alternate ways of getting your info off the hard drive. Some program that will let you boot from their cd and be able to maybe back up the info and do a clean install of your OS and restore from the back up.
> As for me, format and start fresh. I just can't decide if I want to go 64 bit and deal with the no 64 bit drivers, or stick with the norm and just deal with the apps that aren't quite Vista friendly. Thank God all I do is game.


Hi, I'm not sure what to do. It seems everytime I touch something, something goes wrong. I'm not very educated on
computer technical things. I wouldn't venture it to what you were saying. Yesterday I wanted to burn a CD and i thought i was doing it right, but everytme i went to burn it, it said it couldn't do it and my machine froze up. So, I should change my username to Baffled.
Chuck.


----------



## AtWhitsEnd

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi AtWhitsEnd and welcome to TSG.


Thanks blues_harp28 for the welcome. Hmmm? A blues_harp, is that a harmonica? Just curious. See ya around. 

Oh and btw, My experience should read "Somewhere between blissfully ignorant and pathetically inadequate."


----------



## AmandaC

Hi,

I am the Director of Communications at ParetoLogic, the makers of RegCure. While RegCure has turned out to be a popular product, I have noticed that the forums are filled with people who have questions or comments about it. As most of you know, tinkering with the registry can be a tricky proposition and computer users seem to be evenly divided in their willingness to use a registry cleaning app, so it is a smart move to ask a lot of question before proceeding. 

If any of you have questions about RegCure I would be happy to supply answers and if any of you would like to give me feedback about the program, I would appreciate that as well.

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## WhitPhil

"If any of you have questions about RegCure I would be happy to supply answers "

Do you *guarantee* that a run of RegCure is 100% safe and will never, ever result in entries being erroroneously removed, resulting in application failure or Windows failing to boot?


----------



## cdm1035

According to the website, this is for Windows Vista, XP, and 2000. Does not seem to support 98.


----------



## jimbud

AmandaC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am the Director of Communications at ParetoLogic, the makers of RegCure. While RegCure has turned out to be a popular product, I have noticed that the forums are filled with people who have questions or comments about it. As most of you know, tinkering with the registry can be a tricky proposition and computer users seem to be evenly divided in their willingness to use a registry cleaning app, so it is a smart move to ask a lot of question before proceeding.
> 
> If any of you have questions about RegCure I would be happy to supply answers and if any of you would like to give me feedback about the program, I would appreciate that as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> Amanda


Hi, I'll get this out of the way right now so no one labels this post as just a troll looking for something to do.. I registered for this forum to find info specifically on your software RegCure. BTW, It's a joke! Since your here to help, please supply RegCure's Billing Dept phone number so I can solve my over billing problem with your company and the fact that your software causes more problems then it solves. Your RegCure web site boasts of a 60 day money back guarantee. Lets see if it works. I'll be waiting. Thanks

P.S. I sent you a email for the same info posted here and I'll be happy to make sure everyone knows if you respond with the RegCure contact phone number.


----------



## jimbud

Just to let everyone know AmandaC from ParetoLogic sent me a email with some contact info for RegCure's CC processing company. Anyone looking for that number it's 800-390-6035


----------



## WhitPhil

Which is good, but it would be nice if she would return and discuss the safety (and real usefulness) of this particular application.


----------



## lllAE86lll

Thx for the testimonials about RegCure.

I was thinking to purchase it but after reading how bad and in accurate is RegCure changed my mind and will never ever purchase that program until Amanda comes back and replies about the question that people asked...


----------



## AmandaC

WhitPhil said:


> "If any of you have questions about RegCure I would be happy to supply answers "
> 
> Do you *guarantee* that a run of RegCure is 100% safe and will never, ever result in entries being erroroneously removed, resulting in application failure or Windows failing to boot?


Hi WhitPhil.

Thanks for your question. In fact, I cannot guarantee that a run of RegCure is 100% safe and will never, ever result in entries being erroneously removed, resulting in application failure or Windows failing to boot. I would be highly suspicious of any company that did provide that guarantee. As you are probably well aware, the Windows Registry is a tricky component and is not to be treated lightly. While we have done everything possible to ensure that RegCure's processes are reliable, powerful, and safe, the fact remains that human error is always a factor in the application of the software. We stress these facts consistently in our product information and our Dev team has created a backup and restore function that is extremely reliable. In addition, we have dedicated a large customer support team to RegCure to assist anyone who is registered to use RegCure. 
Having said all that, we do run into a consistent problem in that many computer users who purchase RegCure, purchase it when their computer is on its last legs. The reason for the decrease in performance in their computer could be due to the age of the machine or its hardware components, environmental conditions, viruses, spyware, the list goes on. While RegCure does a great job with the registry, it cannot repair a PC that is ailing for other reasons.
Thanks for your question - let me know if you have any further questions and I will do my best to answer them!

Amanda


----------



## AmandaC

jimbud said:


> Just to let everyone know AmandaC from ParetoLogic sent me a email with some contact info for RegCure's CC processing company. Anyone looking for that number it's 800-390-6035


Hi JimBud,

I don't recall sending you an email with the contact information for our billing company, so I assume that our Customer Support Team did that. I am sorry if there was a problem with your billing and I am happy to reassure you that we do indeed honour our 60 day money back guarantee.
All the best in your future endeavours to optimize your PC!

Amanda


----------



## AmandaC

cdm1035 said:


> According to the website, this is for Windows Vista, XP, and 2000. Does not seem to support 98.


Hi CDM1035,

As per our webpage, RegCure supports Windows 98SE, ME, 2000, XP and is Vista ready. I had a quick word with our Tech Support Team and they advised me that while RegCure works with Windows 98SE, it is not compatible with the first edition of Windows 98.

I am really glad that you asked the question about compatibility as we often see people ignoring the system requirements on the product pages and/or expecting the product to work with whatever hardware and software programs that they have installed. We do exhaustive testing on our products before they are released to the market, but of course it is impossible to test with every software application and configuration that each individual might have on their computer. It is for this reason that we really appreciate consumer's doing their homework and asking us ahead of time if they have a concern about compatibility with a specific software application or hardware component.

Thanks for your interest!

Amanda


----------



## WhitPhil

AmandaC said:


> In fact, I cannot guarantee that a run of RegCure is 100% safe and will never, ever result in entries being erroneously removed, resulting in application failure or Windows failing to boot. I would be highly suspicious of any company that did provide that guarantee. Amanda


Then, why is it that you web site blatantly advises 


> Let RegCure Clean Your Registry Safely and Effectively!





> RegCure will scan and remove these entries automatically, setting your mind at ease.





> resolves these inconsistencies





> RegCure puts your mind at ease by repairing and restoring your Registry automatically.





> RegCure will remove Registry keys that have no value, sweeping out the useless entries that clog up your system.


The word "safely", "at ease" strongly leads one to believe that this product is 100% guaranteed, not to screw something up.
And words like "clogs" implies that the removal of these items will result in dramatic performance improvement.



> When the registry becomes very large, the computer's performance can decrease and cause it to become unstable.


Under your FAQ is a paragraph about *Why is my PC so slow?* implying that cleaning the registry will improve performance.


> enhanced performance and optimum processing speed


Wow! Really. Can you post back (third party) data that supports this?



> our Dev team has created a backup and restore function that is extremely reliable


That's very nice, but I would be willing to bet that it is of little use when the user has a machine that won't boot as a result of the cleaning.
I would also think it is of little use when the cleaning results in an application failing days/weeks/months later and the user has no idea that the failure was caused by a registry item being removed by accident.

All in all, there no cautions on your site to indicate that there any potential of Regcure causing damage to a PC. All of the words are positive, calming and encourage the use of the product.

And, as we all know, and you have admitted, this is not good advice.

BTW Your company also uses the slimy method of redirect with Search engines so that when a user enters an error message, your site is "recommended".

This search, for example, is for the keyword LU1812, an error that Symantec users are getting. 
And, at the top, is a link *Free Download of Lu1812 Repair Tool. 100% Safe & Guaranteed * that ends up at an ad for RegCure.

Please notice the words "100% safe" and "guaranteed".

Sounds like a lot of false advertising to me.


----------



## jimbud

AmandaC said:


> Hi JimBud,
> 
> I don't recall sending you an email with the contact information for our billing company, so I assume that our Customer Support Team did that. I am sorry if there was a problem with your billing and I am happy to reassure you that we do indeed honour our 60 day money back guarantee.
> All the best in your future endeavours to optimize your PC!
> 
> Amanda


Hi, I guess I'm confused. Your name was in the senders email address box with the Clickbank phone number and information that your company does not do it's own CC billing. I've been promised a refund from Clickbank so will see if it works out.

AmandaC, You might want to let your RegCure website manager know that your website offers a $10.00 discount on the download version of your product but when you look at the credit card billing the discount disappeared. Might want to fix that. It's been going on for months.


----------



## AmandaC

Hi WhitPhil,

It appears that you have your mind made up about RegCure and much as I regret that you are not a fan, I appreciate your feedback. The response from our customers has been overwhelmingly positive, so any feedback that is not is great information for us to consider.
I wish you the best of luck in your own computing adventures!

Amanda


----------



## AmandaC

Hi Jimbud,

It is possible that I did email you as a result of seeing your customer support ticket and didn't recognize you as that customer by your nickname here. In any case, I am pleased that your issue is being resolved. We don't usually have any problems with Clickbank issuing refunds, but please feel free to email me if you do encounter a problem.

Thanks for the heads up regarding the billing error - we are currently changing the process to reduce confusion and billing errors, so this should be cleared up shortly.

I very much appreciate your comments, Jimbud. 

Amanda


----------



## WhitPhil

AmandaC said:


> Hi WhitPhil,
> 
> It appears that you have your mind made up about RegCure and much as I regret that you are not a fan, I appreciate your feedback. The response from our customers has been overwhelmingly positive, so any feedback that is not is great information for us to consider.
> I wish you the best of luck in your own computing adventures!
> 
> Amanda


I'm not a fan because it can end up screwing up your PC, and there is nothing in your application, nor on your web site that even attempts to address this potential.

Overwhelming! Well I guess. Your program states that it finds nnnn "errors" that will cause issues on your PC, then turns around and "fixes" them, and the naive user actually believes that it has served a useful purpose.

There is NO documentation that supports this claim whatsoever. Yet, there are a myriad of posts of a variety of sites supporting the fact that these types of programs do actual damage to your running environment.

You probably market ram defraggers and memory optimization programs as well, to prey on the naive user.


----------



## Adam.K

Hi AmandaC

I have just received my new notebook from Dell, an XPS M1710 running on Vista Ultimate, and I am looking for a well established and reliable registry scanner.
And I have a few questions.
Is RegCure fully compatible with Vista?
After paying for the registry does the full version of RegCure give me lifetime coverage? 
And finally, its not really a question but I wonder if you have a explanation for my scan results. I downloaded the free trial scan, ran the scan and the results are a bit odd. RegCure scan stats that I have 709 errors, now this is fresh out of the box new pc. Its seams to me a bit unlikely and a bit more like a marketing ploy, allowing RegCure to appear that it finds more problems then its competitors and therefore a better program. So my question is what


----------



## marc0413

where can i get my refund for regcure? when i installed regcure i instantly got a problem because it automatically slows down my computer and it is only two months old, running on vista intel core 2 duo. yup it scanned so many errors... and fix them alright but when i scanned again and again it shows that there are still errors, and usually when i click an icon (right before i downloaded and installed regcure) in an instant the windows pop open, but when after i installed regcure, it will take me 1 min just for any window will open in any program on my computer... 

hope someone can give me the contact info to straighten this out.. thanks...


----------



## Pareto Rep

Hello Marc 0413

I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing difficulty with RegCure.

We never hesitate to provide a refund within 60 days of purchase. To request a refund, or perhaps some assistance from our highly skilled technical support team, please send an email to [email protected] and someone from our team will be delighted to assist you.

Kindest Regards
Laura
Paretologic Liaison


----------



## dbelison23

Hi i' m on of the customers of Regcure, and I want to request a refund for my purchase but my other problem is that I never received a license key via email. I just want to get my money back because i' ve already fixed the errors I wanted to fix. Thanks and if you need the my last name to look up for my purchase it is Belison. I hope to hearing from you soon.


----------



## Pareto Rep

Hello

To request a refund for RegCure, please send an email with your order # and a brief description of your issue to our Support Team at [email protected] They will also be able to assist you in locating your license key if that is what you would prefer.

Kindest Regards
Laura
Paretologic Liaison


----------

